# Game Boy  black and white flash cart



## jamespoo (Jul 22, 2011)

is there any as i have an old one and it would be nice to play all the old games on one flash cart


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually there are quite a few, but it's going to be hard to get a hold of those as they're pretty rare these days. Your best bet would be eBay or consolegoods.co.uk/.

Among others there are the GB XChanger and the E-Merger (which I have myself). This website has a nice overview of what cards were available and also provides essential info if you want to build one yourself.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Jul 22, 2011)

http://smartboy.ugu.pl/index.html

Email and request one. They cost $50 with Free Shipping. Paypal is accepted.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 22, 2011)

rockman, that was a great find. The video was interesting. I might buy one of those for christmas.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2011)

Rockman GFF said:
			
		

> http://smartboy.ugu.pl/index.html
> 
> Email and request one. They cost $50 with Free Shipping. Paypal is accepted.


I don't know why, but I always forget that those newer carts exist. Thanks for reminding me!

There's also the 64M USB Smart Cart from EMS which you can buy here or here. I haven't ordered anything from these shops myself, though, but as BleepBloob's cartridge was sold at nonfinite electronics I think they're reliable. Sometimes there are carts on sale at 8bitcollective too.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 2, 2011)

To bad these SD slot GB carts never happened.  I love playing on original hardware.





http://gbatemp.net/t190927-new-gameboy-flash-cart


----------



## thaddius (Aug 4, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> BleepBloob's cartridge was sold at nonfinite electronics I think they're reliable. Sometimes there are carts on sale at 8bitcollective too.


I still don't trust bleepbloops. After going incommunicado for over a year the seller/creator, Jose Torres, finally gets back to me and sends me two carts, but they're not usb like the one I bought. Now I have two carts and no programmer. :/


----------



## indask8 (Aug 4, 2011)

My favorite is the 64MB card from EMS I've got two of those, and they work perfectly fine, you'll need winXP to program them.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is that smart boy website all that reliable? It seems like every single shipment from their suppliers gets stopped by Customs... I wouldn't want my cart getting stuck/never receiving it


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a smartboy and it works great under Windows7 x64, no drivers needed, just the software to write/read tot/from the cart.

I still have my original BUNG GB flasher with 64MB cart, but i don't have a PC anymore with LPT port :/ (but that may change soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (PCI lpt ports don't work, it has to be LPT onboard)
I own a few other GB/GBC flashkits, but Bung is still the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have an old CCL (China Coach Limited) GB backup device that also worket with there snes copiers (Pro Fighter Series) to write GB games to it, was 4MB cart, think this was one of the first GB b/w copiers out.


----------



## thaddius (Sep 2, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I have a smartboy and it works great under Windows7 x64, no drivers needed, just the software to write/read tot/from the cart.


I find that the program doesn't always work/stay connected to the USB programmer. It takes me 2-3 attempts to usually program it, sometimes more.


----------



## Jiro2 (Sep 28, 2011)

I found this page which lists the carts that actually are modern, so that 1) you may still be able to find one for sale, and 2) they run on USB, so you don't need an old PC with a parallel port.  http://chipmusic.org/forums/topic/1277/ems...s-info-request/  All these carts have already been mentioned here and they all have various disadvantages.

I'm hoping that somehow, someday, someone will make a modern SD card-based GB/GBC flash cart.


----------



## alphamule (Oct 30, 2011)

Jiro2 said:


> I found this page which lists the carts that actually are modern, so that 1) you may still be able to find one for sale, and 2) they run on USB, so you don't need an old PC with a parallel port.  http://chipmusic.org/forums/topic/1277/ems...s-info-request/  All these carts have already been mentioned here and they all have various disadvantages.
> 
> I'm hoping that somehow, someday, someone will make a modern SD card-based GB/GBC flash cart.


I don't think this is going to happen except as a homemade cart.  It just doesn't make economic sense since there's plenty of people willing to use the emulators on DS and PSP systems.  That doesn't even cover cell phones and laptops.  Sigh, but we can dream...  What I can see being practical is making an SD adapter for the link port using a cheap microcontroller.  Then 'just' make a loader(firmware) for the existing flash carts and firmware for the microcontroller.  The major advantage to this is that it takes very little soldering skills.  The hardest part to solder is the SD Card slot.  The major disadvantage is that it would be "SD" SLOOOOOOOWWWW!!


----------



## eastbayarb (May 29, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> To bad these SD slot GB carts never happened.  I love playing on original hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, I have never seen those. Too bad - an SD based GB/GBC flash cart is long overdue....64mb just isn't enough...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 29, 2012)

But wait there is a way and that way is *GB Bridge* of which I have but one unit!

*The one GB flashcart to rule all GB flashcarts!*


----------



## jimmyemunoz (May 29, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


>


^^ This thing is old news. *The new cart to rule all carts is about to hit the scene* Drag'n'Derp

*Features:*
24MBit (3MByte) flash ROM
1MBit (128KByte) Ferroelectric RAM

Instead of battery-backed SRAM, the cart uses F-RAM, which maintains its contents in the absence of power, and has a data retention span on the order of a hundred years.
USB mass storage emulation

The cart appears similar to a thumb drive, allowing ROM and RAM contents to be copied via drag and drop. No drivers are required, and supports all USB-capable platforms.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 29, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



looks awesome! I wonder if theres any chance for mass production..one can dream.


----------



## eastbayarb (May 29, 2012)

I have a gb bridve and three 256mb f2a carts...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 29, 2012)

eastbayarb said:


> I have a gb bridve and three 256mb f2a carts...



Nice! Willing to sell one of those f2a carts?


----------



## alphamule (May 29, 2012)

SD Card on the GBA is easy for (small) homebrew - just use a microcontroller with SPI and 4 general-purpose I/O pins for multiboot.  Now if only the GB/GBC had multiboot!


----------



## mpg187 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have one of these they can loan or sell me?

Can anyone build one here if they know how, I'll pay up to $60.


----------

